# The "not about alex" thread



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, so Jocose has been low and un-gentleman-like by creating his "all about Jocose" thread with the only and obvious reason of beating me at posts number.
So here, in reply, I shall answer all your dumbest questions you never dared to ask and to pretend it's usefull and not self-promoting, the questions can absolutely not concern me.

Post on, people. and don't listen to the mods. this is not spam. this is gonna help you keep a healthy cholesterol level.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Give me time, I may think of something...


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Give me time, I may think of something...


I'll count this as a question.

well, well well, my dear Jon. Time is something most people lack these days. In my times things were not that way... we took the time to live.
I hope this fully answers your question.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> I'll count this as a question.
> 
> well, well well, my dear Jon. Time is something most people lack these days. In my times things were not that way... we took the time to live.
> I hope this fully answers your question.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


Everyone has to find the meaning to their own life


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


But then again.....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


...paradoxally enough, we can state the fact that...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


the meaning everybody seems to give to their life...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> What is the meaning of life? (Should take a minimum of 3 posts to answer  )


is to find a meaning to life.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

so, satisfied or not, no money back.


----------



## scoob (Jan 5, 2006)

what r ur top 10 movies


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm, this IS concerning me, but hush.
so, without any hierarchy, just from the top of my mind:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

1. Pulp Fiction


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

2. Fight Club


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

3. Kill Bill 1


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

4. Kill Bill 2


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

5."Le gendarme et les extra-terrestres" (french movie with Louis deFunes)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

6."Le gendarme en balade" (ditto)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

7. The nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

8. Fanny and Alexander


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

9. the con artist


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

10. Lock, Stock and two smocking barrels


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> 10. Lock, Stock and two smocking barrels



Great movie!  I was in Bay St. Coffee the other day, and they started playing that soundtrack.  It was awesome!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

quite indeed...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

I could watch it over and over again... and i love the british accent


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't we all love British accents.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

to all english guys: we  you!!!!!!!


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahhh.....spamming. It reminds me of when I did 100 posts in a hour to get to 1000 before midnight. The problem that you run into is that you have to wait about 20 seconds in between posts in the same thread. 

Should I buy a Zorki-4?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah, the 20 seconds suck...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

as for the zorki, i'm not a specialist, but I know it's a good camera, and I love old russian cameras, being myself russian, hehe...
So yeah, if it's not TOO expensive and in good condition, buy it right now.

(I take no responsibility for the consequences of your final choice  )


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

*practises british accent*


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

you're name is already watson... so you all you have to do is awake the ancestral englishman in you
:thumbsup:


...and anyway, we all alredy love you.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you're name is already watson... so you all you have to do is awake the ancestral englishman in you
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...and anyway, we all alredy love you.



 

lol..


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

guess to which "me" you just replied..?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

...joking as usual.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> guess to which "me" you just replied..?




Huh?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> guess to which "me" you just replied..?




OH



I don't wanna know... :greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

don't use that green guy again, please. for your own sake, _please_.

:lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> don't use that green guy again, please. for your own sake, _please_.
> 
> :lmao:



t'was intentional that time


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Next question, for the sake of everyone on the board, couldn't these conversions be taken to PMs?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

then it worked properly.
you're 2 steps away from Pandora's box.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 5, 2006)

I honestly can't believe you've posted over 1,000 times in 2 months.

I think there should be an award for the ratio between number of posts/length of stay here...the lowest score wins.  We can call it the Lurker Award.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Next question, for the sake of everyone on the board, couldn't these conversions be taken to PMs?



rofl, you mean PM's, right?  "PMs" looks too much like PMS...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Next question, for the sake of everyone on the board, couldn't these conversions be taken to PMs?


why don't you join in? the more we are, the funner it gets.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> guess to which "me" you just replied..?


*cough* cheater *cough*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> *cough* cheater *cough*



lol you don't get it


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> I honestly can't believe you've posted over 1,000 times in 2 months.
> 
> I think there should be an award for the ratio between number of posts/length of stay here...the lowest score wins. We can call it the Lurker Award.


I'd like to thank the academy, for noticing my incredible posting talents.
Then of course my friends and family, who have supported all the way here. And I dedicate my award to you, fans, without you i wouldn't be here.
Thank you! thank you very much!!! I love you!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol you don't get it


and it's better that way. believe me, darin, dear...


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> lol you don't get it


Damn you and your public posting of inside jokes! :x


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

You forgot to mention how thankful you are for all the little people you had to step on to get up there


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Damn you and your public posting of inside jokes! :x


 
Just dig through her 1,100 posts and you shall understand


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

heh, yeah...
But Darin is a goooooood boy, isn't he. he'll know we're just fooling around


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention how thankful you are for all the little people you had to step on to get up there


Oh, and thanks to Brit for letting me step on her.

...sorry :hugs:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

okay, public quiz question: (tough one)

Where's that quote from:
"Happiness is never grand"


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Where is the quote from
"Zed's dead baby"


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

aaaw, man! could have picked an easier one.... :er:

Pulp Fiction :roll:
and by Bruce willis' character


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

but you still didn't find where's mine from


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Brave New World.
What movie is the character Ibro Hadzic from?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

easy. The enclave.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Name at least one Bergman's movie longer than 4 hours.


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

If I made a thread like this, would I get banned?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

of course not.


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

How do you know for sure?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> easy. The enclave.


I'm guessing that's from google (as was my answer), because if you watched the enclave I would have to move to montreal.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> If I made a thread like this, would I get banned?


You're not banned already? 
You should try it


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> How do you know for sure?


If you get banned, i'll make "Save Bace" t-shirts, gian banners and write hate letters to the government


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's from google (as was my answer), because if you watched the enclave I would have to move to montreal.



gimme 5 cheater!
...but maybe i'll watch all the 3 movies of the series some day


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> If you get banned, i'll make "Save Bace" t-shirts, gian banners and write hate letters to the government



You man of action you.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

ahem, girl of action


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

and there's nothing i won't do for that dear Bace of mine.

Now, we gonna keep it cleen and stop it here.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

okay, other general culture question: (fairly easy with google, so the first one to answer wins)

-which one of these characters doesn't exist?
1.Helmholtz Watson
2.Johnny Smith
3.Mustapha Mond


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> okay, other general culture question: (fairly easy with google, so the first one to answer wins)
> 
> -which one of these characters doesn't exist?
> 1.Helmholtz Watson
> ...



1 is my guess.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Without google I'm going with 2


----------



## scoob (Jan 5, 2006)

all exist


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

should we wait for an other guess?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

well, ok, fine.
The right answer of course is.....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

#2!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Both #1 and 3 are fro Brave New World.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alex,  I see that you have come down to my level   While I don't mind since we are even now, I do have to take exception to answering questions in multiple posts...that doth seem to obvious of cheating, don't you think?  Would it be rude of me to ask for some set of guidelines?  Or is it no holds barred cage wraslin' going on here?

Oh, and just for the record, I AM a gentleman!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

No guidelines. it's a wild world out here.


----------



## jocose (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> No guidelines. it's a wild world out here.



very well then


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Without google I'm going with 2


*applause*
Wasn't that hard, eh?

well, you deserve yourself a...









Big...









Hot....











and unbelieveably soft...













Neutral face!:
:meh: 







Kidding. :hug:: congrats


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ahem, girl of action



Ahem, a likely story.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 5, 2006)

your top 5 bands/singers


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

1.Queen


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

2.Led Zeppelin


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

3.Pink Floyd


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

4.The Offspring


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

5.The Strokes


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 5, 2006)

Isn't the meaning of life supposed to be 42?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

42 what?
cm?
years?
cars?
k$ in the bank account?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> 42 what?
> cm?
> years?
> cars?
> k$ in the bank account?



Someone hasn't read or seen Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy... lol


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

i'll stick with pulp fiction


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

HG2G is cool!

I got the new version for Christmas!  I'd love the original too! :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> i'll stick with pulp fiction


I agree with her


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

95 to go!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

94, you mean


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

92!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

way to go! now while i sleep, you can have all your countdown here.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Isn't the meaning of life supposed to be 42?


No, 42 is the answer, we just don't know what the question is


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

You're going to sleep?

I thought you wanted to get to 2,000?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> No, 42 is the answer, we just don't know what the question is


The question is 'what is the number of Fox Mulder's apartment in the X Files?'
I thought everyone knew that.




PS What's it worth for a friendly but evil Mod to delete some posts and reduce a certain party's posting count?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> No, 42 is the answer, we just don't know what the question is


then i challenge you to find the question to that answer


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

No, how many roads must a man walk down. 
Hmmm.... danalec accepts leicas and B&H gift cards. What would hertz want?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> PS What's it worth for a friendly but evil Mod to delete some posts and reduce a certain party's posting count?


:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

I live in the fear of your threats, oh powerfull and almighty Hertz!!!
Pity me. Please.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

You found an easier way than spamming Darin!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> No, how many roads must a man walk down.
> Hmmm.... danalec accepts leicas and B&H gift cards. What would hertz want?


you.
...as a human sacrifice, of course. you dirty mind.


----------



## bace (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:
> 
> I live in the fear of your threats, oh powerfull and almighty Hertz!!!
> Pity me. Please.




BAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 5, 2006)

I think he was talking about your competition!


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You found an easier way than spamming Darin!


Yeah! What is this lazyness. I went back and found old threads that didn't get comments or the helpful responses they wanted. You just post and post in your own thread. Mine was hard, I remeber saying that we should kill all the dear or something crazy. And I did 100 in an hour, mostly on a slow laptop


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you.
> ...as a human sacrifice, of course. you dirty mind.


thanks for the edit, i was scared and confused. Now avis on the other hand....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

didn't you enjoy our monthly sado-maso evening???


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You're going to sleep?
> 
> I thought you wanted to get to 2,000?


i didn't say by tonight, you crazy.
But i don't mind staying a bit later... jocose seems gone, mwahahahahaha


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Name at least one Bergman's movie longer than 4 hours.


still no answers...
shall i understand you all give up?
*sigh* i remember a time when men were men and were able to answer a smart question. Come on.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> didn't you enjoy our monthly sado-maso evening???


I would prefer weekly


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I would prefer weekly


 
bring it on... now where's my vinyl suit?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> bring it on... now where's my vinyl suit?



GO TO BED ALEX!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

okay, well i think i had my most spammy day so far... but as all great fun has to come to an end, i'll stop it now.
From now on, to content mods and all my fellow tpfers, i'll start posting responsibly and nicely.
...now i'll have 2page-long posts!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, moderate THAT!

and on this nice note, i go and sleep.
Good nite everybody.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 6, 2006)

Its only 12:19 CST, the morning is young jon


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> GO TO BED ALEX!


hush. gotta let the other have her fun too.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> GO TO BED ALEX!


and you're just jealous cause you didn't get the vinyl suit.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> okay, well i think i had my most spammy day so far... but as all great fun has to come to an end, i'll stop it now.
> From now on, to content mods and all my fellow tpfers, i'll start posting responsibly and nicely.
> ...now i'll have 2page-long posts!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, moderate THAT!
> 
> ...



Night Alexandra, it's been fun!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

ah, yeah, that post... forget it. i'm sur not sleeping now.
but YOU should. you've a big day ahead. now GO. i can't be bad when you're around.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 6, 2006)

We shall continue the spam-fest at a later time then? 
Later.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ah, yeah, that post... forget it. i'm sur not sleeping now.
> but YOU should. you've a big day ahead. now GO. i can't be bad when you're around.



Yeah, I might get jealous or something.  Gosh.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

sado maso darin said:
			
		

> We shall continue the spam-fest at a later time then?
> Later.


now THAT's an invitation i can't decline .
see ya in Jocose's thread tomorrow.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Yeah, I might get jealous or something. Gosh.


:hug::




edit: 1, 200!!!!! :greenpbl:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 6, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, congratulations you spamwhore! :greenpbl:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

hey, you better treat me with the respect i deserve.
...but then again it'll get censored.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

k. now seriously, good nite everybody and have fun here... leave me some spam


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 6, 2006)

Avis has offered me the best bribe so at his request I am going to delete this whole thread and teach you both a lesson :twisted: 












I'll do it later, though.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2006)

ok. I'm fully into Orwell's 1984, and here's what I can tell you: you can erase the past, but it will only lead to a riot


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you can erase the past, but it will only lead to a riot


Not if I ban all your asses too.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Then you'd have all TPF against you. Everybody would want us back!

...or would they? guys?


----------



## bace (Jan 7, 2006)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, sure you woulnd't, dear.
and you're already banned anyway.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

'mornin' Alex


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

*yawn* Hey Jon! 
I was going out, but...
*imitates Schwarzenegger's accent:*
...I'll be back.
...and sooner than you think mwahahahahaha


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> *yawn* Hey Jon!
> I was going out, but...
> *imitates Schwarzenegger's accent:*
> ...I'll be back.
> ...and sooner than you think mwahahahahaha



I'm not entirely sure how to respond to that, so I'm just going increase my postcount by one. :mrgreen:

Talk to ya shortly!


----------



## bace (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Oh, sure you woulnd't, dear.
> and you're already banned anyway.




:heart:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Is it only an impression i'm having, or are you, mr Steward, very quick on changing your mind?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure how to respond to that, so I'm just going increase my postcount by one. :mrgreen:
> 
> Talk to ya shortly!


well, i'm already back, so get the 100% "off topic" going! 

Edit: Ok, I can't let the thread die, so i'll share my (so far) day with y'all.
there's not much to say... I went walking and my eyes still hurt cause the sun was too bright and it was 10x worse cause of the snow. Shot some pics...
And now I just had some "minute noodles" which i managed to overcook. it was awfull. plastic meet is just not the way it was in the ole days...
But i'm still having a very good day.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> And now I just had some "minute noodles" which i managed to overcook.


Bet you can manage to burn water too, huh?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

I have lots of hidden talents.


----------



## bace (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Is it only an impression i'm having, or are you, mr Steward, very quick on changing your mind?



I'm an puzzle wrapped in an enigma, smothered in low fat salad dressing.

....wtf?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Take all your salad dressing off


----------



## Verbal (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Take all your salad dressing off




:!:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> :!:


:roll:
what?
I'm a responsible and independant person 

And it's my "not about me" thread. so i can do whatever i want


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 7, 2006)

It's always not about you, isn't it?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

Who's talking about me, here?
"I" is the russian word for "rocket science".


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 7, 2006)

So rocket science is a person now?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

you have no linguistic talent whatsoever.

...Rocket Science is god.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 7, 2006)

I have no linguistic talent? At least I can spell 'literature'


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

that's why we all prefer New Year rather than christmas.


----------



## Andrea K (Jan 7, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I have no linguistic talent? At least I can spell 'literature'


ouch! 

What is this thread about anyway?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

ouch ideen Hertz. You're hurting my fragile feelings now.

what is this thread about?
you philadelphians always need a purpose for fun, eh?


----------



## bace (Jan 7, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Take all your salad dressing off



I don't know you that well.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

aah, you're of the shy ones... we'll take care of that.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ouch ideen Hertz. You're hurting my fragile feelings now.


If you can't take it, don't dish it 



'ideen'? That must be Russian for 'Jet Propulsion Laboratory'


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aah, you're of the shy ones... we'll take care of that.


 


Bace! Shy!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'ideen'? That must be Russian for 'Jet Propulsion Laboratory'


you're learning faster than i thought.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> you're learning faster than i thought.


Bad English is my native tongue :lmao:


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Bad English is my native tongue :lmao:


Over here we just call it British English


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, this has nothing to do with anything, but I didn't want to start a new thread.... I was looking for info on zorkis and found this site
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/index.htm
And found this to be funny


> When things go wrong the internet does not appear to be giving the customer any control they are just bombarded with a smoke screen of html. No human contact is possible which gives all the power to the seller. This just fuels the tyranny that is inherent in the logic of the techno-industrial internet society. The one thing that is constant in humanity is that the vast majority of people tend to be dishonest in every aspect of our lives, the one exception being with friends.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Over here we just call it British English


And over here we call it American :mrgreen:

Just remember that the national language of the US was very nearly German. It lost in Congress by 1 vote.


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And over here we call it American :mrgreen:
> 
> Just remember that the national language of the US was very nearly German. It lost in Congress by 1 vote.


We just out all the uncessary letters to save time, such as color. 

German?!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Ok, this has nothing to do with anything, but I didn't want to start a new thread.... I was looking for info on zorkis and found this site
> http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/index.htm
> And found this to be funny
> Quote:
> When things go wrong the internet does not appear to be giving the customer any control they are just bombarded with a smoke screen of html. No human contact is possible which gives all the power to the seller. This just fuels the tyranny that is inherent in the logic of the techno-industrial internet society. The one thing that is constant in humanity is that the vast majority of people tend to be dishonest in every aspect of our lives, the one exception being with friends.


Lol, this *is* funny, but I don't get the point of it. Is the one who wrote this claiming that he _honnestly_ sells zorkis or what? But I like the feeling of deep rebellion against nothing, here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> We just out all the uncessary letters to save time, such as color.


And here's the rest of the World thinking that it was because you can't spell.



			
				darin3200 said:
			
		

> German?!


Sounds like a typical Government cover-up to me


----------



## bace (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> aah, you're of the shy ones... we'll take care of that.


.

Not really shy. Just insecure about my enigma.

It's gained a few extra pounds over the holidays.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Sounds like a typical Government cover-up to me


It is. The original vote was between English and ancient Aztec.


...It's like those pics they supposedly shot on the moon. All fake. They were actually shot on a studio set-up on *Mars.*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...It's like those pics they supposedly shot on the moon. All fake. They were actually shot on a studio set-up on *Mars.*


It would have to be because in reality _there is no moon_!
It's all a fake made out of fabric and balsa wood, lit by torches - and it's only 30 feet across. It looks far away through a clever optical illusion (and possibly the use of mirrors).


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It would have to be because in reality _there is no moon_!
> It's all a fake made out of fabric and balsa wood, lit by torches - and it's only 30 feet across. It looks far away through a clever optical illusion (and possibly the use of mirrors).


NO! It's not true, it can't be. Lies, dirty lies!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It would have to be because in reality _there is no moon_!
> It's all a fake made out of fabric and balsa wood, lit by torches - and it's only 30 feet across. It looks far away through a clever optical illusion (and possibly the use of mirrors).


That would mean that "dark side of the moon" is a genious song built on lies?

How about eclipses?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> How about eclipses?


Mass hallucination


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> That would mean that "dark side of the moon" is a genious song built on lies?


'The String And Wire Side Of The Moon' didn't have the same ring to it


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2006)

...then i guess i can't say "see you there"

...and i also guess i'm not really lunatic.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...then i guess i can't say "see you there"


Well you can - but it's going to be tricky.

And before anyone asks, tides are caused by armies of trained shrimp pushing the water about.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And before anyone asks, tides are caused by armies of trained shrimp pushing the water about.


A day will come when the great nation of shrimps will get into rebellion.

...they've already started, i guess. hence the tsunamis


----------



## Verbal (Jan 9, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> A day will come when the great nation of shrimps will get into rebellion.
> 
> ...they've already started, i guess. hence the tsunamis



:lmao: this thread is golden


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...they've already started, i guess. hence the tsunamis


That was just the crabs practicing - they are going to apply for the job because the shrimps are revolting.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2006)

(hmm, i really like the way this is developping )

as for the crabs, whoever is in charge of recruiting for the tides, they souldn't hire'em. they're over-zealous workaholics...or are planning to dominate the earth.
So I suggest: before they extinguish the human race, we catch'em and fry them.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> as for the crabs, whoever is in charge of recruiting for the tides, they souldn't hire'em.


It's purely voluntary. They have the advantage of being hard working and cheap. Amateurs in effect


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2006)

...and wait till Jellyfish come in.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...and wait till Jellyfish come in.


Don't be silly. They never get involved in anything. They are just spineless...


...although the raspberry flavoured ones are quite nice.


----------

